# One For The Connaisseurs



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

I will probably get in trouble for this, my apologies in advance.

But this is eating away at me.

This particular watch intrigues me due to the simple fact that it has several complications.

I was always fond of pocket watches with several dials, a thing of beauty in my opinion.

What has me thinking is:

This watch has several complications right?

But have a look at the movement.

Every pocket watch movement that I have seen with several complications was always way more complex with plenty more cogs and what not.

Are those additional dials just for show?

Or could this particular movement work those dials???

The watch is dated 1820,

So like did they make phoney watches in those days too???

Would appreciate some of you veteran watch collectors opinions.

Regards

Rob

http://www.leboncoin.fr/montres_bijoux/350167301.htm?ca=2_s


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

It is a simple (swiss) calendar watch from about 1890 (not 1820!) or 1900. The date indicators should work, of course! If not something's wrong in the calendar mechanism under the dial.

Alas I cannot tell you the manufacturer.

Andreas


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Cheers for that, much appreciated.


----------

